# WNY Snow 2/14/07



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

A few pictures from yesterdays snow. I was out from 4:30 am-10 pm. The news said that our area got the most at 16.5 inches.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

A before and after and then a stuck shot.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Good pics, you have someone come pull you out or did you dig?


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

My brother was out with the other truck and was able to come and pull me out. I only lost about 30 min or so. Could have been worse.


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

did you drag the shovel out just for the picture???


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

jdanforth;371926 said:
 

> did you drag the shovel out just for the picture???


Yeah, Something like that. No, actually I tried, and just said F it , I caught a 20 min nap and listened to the radio.


----------

